# Kartenformate, Diagrammformate mit JavaXX? darstellen



## NewDesigner (20. Jul 2007)

Hallo,
ich hab mal Fragen.
Ich soll Karten und Diagramme mit Java darstellen.
Weiß jemand folgendes:

-Welche Formate für Karten und Diagramdarstellung gibt es? Wo gibts dazu eventuell gute Informationen?
-Wie kann man das darstellen? Unterstützt Java3D das oder Java2D oder ??? Habt ihr ein Beispiel dazu?

Ihr würdet mir sehr helfen da zeitnot....

Vielen Dank...


----------



## Ullenboom (20. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

für Diagramme habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit http://www.jfree.org/jfreechart/ gemacht. Für GIS-Daten gibt es sehr viele Datenformate und daher ist schlecht eine kurze Antwort möglich.

Grüße

 Christian


----------



## NewDesigner (20. Jul 2007)

Hi Christian,
danke für deine Antwort...

kannst Du mir trotzdem so die gängisten Datenformate nennen?
Hast Du eventuell ein code beispiel?

Ja mein Problem ist, das ich z. B. SWT oder Swing benutze und in die Felder ein Kartenausschnitt hineinvisualisieren muss.
Nach möglichkeit mit javaXX.. Das XX kenn ich halt nicht und speziell hab ich kein beispiel dazu.
Ich darf halt aber nicht so eigenentwicklungen wie JFreeChart benutzen, sondern technologien die weit verbreitet sind...

Viele Grüsse


----------

